# Evil Genius (aka INTJ) intro



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am Shelley, Evil genius and empress of the dust bunnies under my bed. I've been introducing myself as such for about 15 years (although for a time I called myself an "aspiring evil genius" > )

Most of my family has "diagnosed" me as an Aspie, but maybe I just seem like once since I'm an INTJ **shrug**

Either way, I am an evil genius and that's the important thing. 

I have undergraduate degrees in physics and in English. Im 3 credits short of one in German and I'll be starting graduate school in the fall for Comparative literature. I have way too many academic loves and I wish I could pursue them all to mastery.

I'm happy to have found this forum and I can't wait to get to know all the almost-as-awesome as me people around here.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Autumn_Fairy and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Autumn_Fairy. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Marry me !

Welcome Shelly . I am new too. Damn I feel bad I don't know what an Aspie is. I just discovered I have a personality a couple days ago. ( Personality test). Anyway , nice intro.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome, if you get bored check out the mafia thread. http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Marry me !
> 
> Welcome Shelly . I am new too. Damn I feel bad I don't know what an Aspie is. I just discovered I have a personality a couple days ago. ( Personality test). Anyway , nice intro.


haha, you 'just discovered' that you have a personality? I like how you phrase that. 

Aspie = Asperger's syndrome (an autism spectrum disorder). Everyone close to me insists that I am one, but I've never been diagnosed, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> haha, you 'just discovered' that you have a personality? I like how you phrase that.
> 
> Aspie = Asperger's syndrome (an autism spectrum disorder). Everyone close to me insists that I am one, but I've never been diagnosed, so I can't say for sure.


Could be my broken English then. Thanks for letting me know that definition. Do a lot of INTJ's get mistaken for Aspies?


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Could be my broken English then. Thanks for letting me know that definition. Do a lot of INTJ's get mistaken for Aspies?


INTJ (with INTP as a close runner up) is the most common M-B type of Aspies. So there is some correlation. 

Somewhere, I read that M-B types aren't even supposed to be accurate for anyone who isn't a neurotypical, so I really don't know what to make of it all. I just know that I am what I am (^^)


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow, those those degrees..


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> INTJ (with INTP as a close runner up) is the most common M-B type of Aspies. So there is some correlation.
> 
> Somewhere, I read that M-B types aren't even supposed to be accurate for anyone who isn't a neurotypical, so I really don't know what to make of it all. I just know that I am what I am (^^)


You know you're an evil genius. Taking over the world anytime soon?


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> INTJ (with INTP as a close runner up) is the most common M-B type of Aspies. So there is some correlation.
> 
> Somewhere, I read that M-B types aren't even supposed to be accurate for anyone who isn't a neurotypical, so I really don't know what to make of it all. I just know that I am what I am (^^)


Hey, you rock, dude. My mom thinks I might "have autistic tendencies" and I'm only an INFP! (Well, I'm almost an INxP I guess.) I'm compelled to think that she's just saying that as a means of labelling me with something to help her understand that I'm different from her. It's not fair, but maybe someday she'll get that just because I'm different doesn't mean I'm broken.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, Shelley.

So cool (to me anyway :blushed that you live in WY. I often find myself wondering if Asperger's trumps INTJ or if INTJ is a better understanding of certain persons' cognition. In other words is this particular deviation from what is considered normal or typical of average people simple differentiation rather than defect?  Now the taking over the world aspect of things is just messed up. :tongue:

Welcome.
[INFP from WI, *waves*]


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello INTJ and Welcome!:wink:


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Bugs said:


> You know you're an evil genius. Taking over the world anytime soon?


These things must be undertaken very carefully. I mustn't be hasty now!


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> Hi, Shelley.
> 
> So cool (to me anyway :blushed that you live in WY. I often find myself wondering if Asperger's trumps INTJ or if INTJ is a better understanding of certain persons' cognition. In other words is this particular deviation from what is considered normal or typical of average people simple differentiation rather than defect?  Now the taking over the world aspect of things is just messed up. :tongue:
> 
> ...


Wyoming is alright. i just sort of ended up here due to circumstances, but Montana will always be home to me.
Whether or not I really has Aspergers (can one even be an Aspie if they have a functioning theory of mind?) I am not defective. Everyone else is! haha!


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

anonymouskaytie said:


> Hey, you rock, dude. My mom thinks I might "have autistic tendencies" and I'm only an INFP! (Well, I'm almost an INxP I guess.) I'm compelled to think that she's just saying that as a means of labelling me with something to help her understand that I'm different from her. It's not fair, but maybe someday she'll get that just because I'm different doesn't mean I'm broken.


I never particularly minded being labeled as an Aspie. One of my sisters (incidentally an INFP) exhibits all the physical autistic traits much more so than I do, but she isn't diagnosed either. I think its possible to have characteristics with out actually being autistic.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> These things must be undertaken very carefully. I mustn't be hasty now!



Where is the fun in that?

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae240/WhereIsNovember/ENTP Motivational Posters/ENTP4-3.jpg


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Where is the fun in that?
> 
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae240/WhereIsNovember/ENTP Motivational Posters/ENTP4-3.jpg


ROFL, thats fantastic. But there's a reason that I am the mastermind


----------



## Sparkling Snowflake (Apr 29, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Shelley, Evil genius and empress of the dust bunnies under my bed. I've been introducing myself as such for about 15 years (although for a time I called myself an "aspiring evil genius" > )
> 
> ...


Welcome; it's great to have new people, especially INTJs 

I'm not one myself, but a large percentage of my family are INTJs. They're pretty awesome . . .


----------



## Ahura Mazda (May 31, 2013)

greetings.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> haha, you 'just discovered' that you have a personality? I like how you phrase that.
> 
> Aspie = Asperger's syndrome (an autism spectrum disorder). Everyone close to me insists that I am one, but I've never been diagnosed, so I can't say for sure.


There's the pretty distinct potential that you have crappy friends also.


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> I never particularly minded being labeled as an Aspie. One of my sisters (incidentally an INFP) exhibits all the physical autistic traits much more so than I do, but she isn't diagnosed either. I think its possible to have characteristics with out actually being autistic.


I agree. I also would like to clarify: when I talked about my mom saying I have autistic tendencies instead of recognizing the difference between us, I didn't mean to imply that I mind being labelled as autistic or having characteristics to do with it, and I certainly didn't mean to imply that I would use the term broken in relation to it, I was just expressing how my mom thinks. I realize that that could have sounded very bad o_o and I apologize if anyone took it the wrong way.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> There's the pretty distinct potential that you have crappy friends also.


most of these "people close to me" are family.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> most of these "people close to me" are family.


Apply the same principle to your family.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> ROFL, thats fantastic. But there's a reason that I am the mastermind


Yes dear but you lack vision. VISION !


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Autumn_Fairy

WELCOME!!! You rock! 

Ich verstehe ein bisschen Deutsch.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Yes dear but you lack vision. VISION !


Vision? pfft, I don't NEED vision


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Autumn_Fairy
> 
> WELCOME!!! You rock!
> 
> Ich verstehe ein bisschen Deutsch.


I'd reply in German, but I got in trouble last time I did that on a forum, even though I included the translation right with it! I always think my German is pretty good until I start reading a real piece of literature, then I feel like I know nothing


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> I'd reply in German, but I got in trouble last time I did that on a forum, even though I included the translation right with it! I always think my German is pretty good until I start reading a real piece of literature, then I feel like I know nothing


I can read German newspapers fairly well (context clues). I've been to Germany and Austria twice now. Looking forward to going back.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Vision? pfft, I don't NEED vision


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

hola evil genius and welcome, are you working a dust-bunny-anator then that way you can create your own evil dust bunny army to conquer the world


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Wyoming is alright. i just sort of ended up here due to circumstances, but Montana will always be home to me.
> Whether or not I really has Aspergers (can one even be an Aspie if they have a functioning theory of mind?) I am not defective. Everyone else is! haha!


Montana! That's even COOLER!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------

